# Specials > Testing Ground >  Oil fired central heating

## Twink

My hubby & I recently moved to Caithness and OCH is new to us. We had the tank filled in Sept and it is now nearly on the half mark. 
Is it more economical to leave CH on all day at lets say 20 degrees or should we continue using the AUTO funtion for 3 x daily? The HW is set for 3x a day. Would appreciate some advise. (It's only the 2 of us in the household and I am at home during the day).

----------


## madmax

Hi,
Is there room stats and thermostatic valves fitted on radiators?
It would probably be more economical to use it on the timer but then just overide it when its cold and the room stats should control the boiler.
If no stats are fitted it'll be costing you more as it'll be pumping out heat unnecessarily.

----------


## taylor

An oil heater is always considered safer than a gas heater. The main advantage of an oil heater is that it can be used in bed rooms. Anyway, regarding Twink’s query I think she should leave CH on all day at 20 degrees. This will be economical because oil consumption will be less.

----------

